# WiFi Thermostat w 240V baseboards?



## Thingy (Sep 24, 2013)

I'd like to install a wifi-enabled thermostat to control 2 electric baseboards. Current thermostat is a 25-year old Honeywell dial, 2-wire connection. No c-wire, etc. Is there a way to get a product like a Nest to work with a 24V relay, or the like? Anyone done this before? Any advice appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

This would work with a wifi thermostat. 

http://www.smarthome.com/300612T/Au...g-Relay-with-Built-in-24-V-Transformer/p.aspx


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

See http://www.enernetcorp.com/baseboard-heating-application.html This one will integrate with Insteon Tech. http://www.smarthome.com/300607B/Aube-TH115-A-240D-3600w-2-Pole-Baseboard-Thermostat/p.aspx

Also the Honeywell EConnect RedLink http://www.morelectricheating.com/products/MANUFACTURERS/HONEYWELL/ECONNECT.aspx PDF on the Econnect system http://www.forwardthinking.honeywell.com/related_links/thermostats/econnect/50-1784.pdf

Relay that will allow you to control 240vAC appliances with a low voltage type thermostat http://www.pexsupply.com/White-Rodgers-24A01G-3-Electric-Heat-Relay-240VAC-14415000-p


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

Personally I would go with the EConnect redlink setup.


----------



## Thingy (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks all- that's got me in the right direction.


----------

